# Your Experience with Paphiopedilum Kevin Porter



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't see this offered often at all.
Other than my understanding of these brachy x parvi hybrids generally producing horribly deformed flowers, I have also heard that Kevin Porter specifically is a reluctant bloomer.

I have Vanda M. Pearman, which seems the most common of this kind of hybrid, that has been growing and growing BIG without flowering in the past two years I have had it. I also have Uneme, which should be similar. These are smaller than my VMP, but have gotten bigger since I got them two years ago as a mature size. 

I have Ma Belle in bud one year ago. It has been a very slow but steady grower. I'm only keeping it because it is a smallish plant that does not take up much space.

I would like to add Wössner Bellarmi ( I have Hiroki Tanaka but these spotted versions are growing on me. strange!) and Kevin Porter to ballance the collection of this line, but these things are not easy to find.

So, is Kevin Porter harder than others of this type or are they all about pain in the butt on similar level?


----------



## JAB (Jan 20, 2016)

Pic??


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2016)

My Kevin Porters have been reluctant bloomers but I can't give them a cool down period because, like you, I grow in an apartment.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 20, 2016)

Do you have radiators ( which I think can be turned off?) or that metal bar that runs across the building which is super heated and controlled only by the building staff? Then, the only way to control the temperature in the winter will be to open the window. lol
I remember your apartment was quite warm last January.

My apartment has a unit that works both as an AC and heater.
I do not use heater unless it gets too cold at night, which usually never happens for me because I wear layers of clothes and cushy winter socks and slippers. lol
So, the night temperature can go as low as 60 or slightly lower on some insanely cold nights like this Monday. Most of my parvis are near the window or on the floor close to the window, so they stay as cool as I can make happen.
The challenge I think for some of my plants is the day time temperature during the winter that can be a bit too warm on sunny days.

I hope I get lucky with "warm tolerant" individuals. 

There are certain people who flower armeniacum freely at winter temperature that does not go below 18 C, which I think is like around 70-68F. I know people who flower micranthum at the same winter low.
So there's hope. 
Then I know there are MANY people who fail to even keep armeniacum or micranthum alive even with "proper" winter. 
I suspect many people underwater them. That common misconception about "rest" period, you know.

Did you get yours as mature size?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2016)

JAB said:


> Pic??



As stated, I am thinking of getting one. So, no pictures, if that's what you meant, but you can google up the image of Paphiopedilum Kevin Porter, which is a mix of bellatulum and micranthum.
Good ones with dark red tons are really pretty!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes, I got them as mature ones. 5-10 growths from Springwater Orchids. Yes, I have the heat that the building controls.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2016)

What? 5-10 growths plants?? Has any of those ever bloomed?
Or is that perhaps why he got rid of them? 

You might want to start sticking them in the fridge.
I mean, they are big enough and you had them for a while now without ever blooming. What's to lose? 
You might have a surprise.
Or do you have any cold draft near the window at all where you could put these plants?
Or they might be duds? :evil:

I think I've seen a picture of your paph. hirsutissimum and bellatulum in bloom, unless they were bought in bloom, or perhaps they are warm tolerant individuals.
hmmm


----------

